# PULL NEEDED from Rowan Shelter in Salisbury, NC



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

﻿ 
*HELP!!!! Please contact Carolyn Waters and Leah*
Don't contact me as I am in Illinois and will be out voting!

Can someone help Carolyn Waters of Adopt a Golden Atlanta pull and transport this dog ?

From: Carolyn Waters <[email protected]>
Sent: Sat, Oct 27, 2012 00:05:59 GMT+00:00
Subject: RE: Senior 6-8 yo F pb Golden dumped at Rowan Shelter in Salisbury, NC. Transport help available!!!! have 2 week foster


We will take this one if we can get some transport assistance to at least pull the dog. This shelter is not rescue friendly and it is first come first serve. We have tried to rescue from them before and after we drive all that way we find out the dog went to an adopter the day before or someone just rescued it. Even Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte doesn’t like to go there because they are so rescue unfriendly.




Can anyone help? CONTACT INFO @ BOTTOM (Leah) 


Carolyn Waters

Adopt A Golden Atlanta

Intake/Mission I Team

Efax 678-990-7399

Cell 404-374-1761

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/


contact
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, poor old Sweetie, I hope somebody can help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying somebody can help. I know the weather in North Carolina is awful!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I can try to pull her Monday, I am emailing AGA and see what the plan is...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMom*

GoldenMum

Thanks. Stay safe!!
Email Carolyn and Leah.
Let us know what they say!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Haven't heard anything back, I am driving a rescue leg tomorrow, and will try to call after I get back home. Will keep you posted.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Karen and GoldenMum ....thank you!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Be careful driving and praying the storm is not coming your way.

Let us know if you hear anything-MAYBE they've found someone.

You are an ANGEL!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Goldenmum, let me know if you need any help this way, if it works out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagner's mom*

WAGNER'S MOM

You are wonderful, too!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Karen the weather is fine here, I have returned from driving Miss Cayenne to her new parents, love when I get to drive the final leg!

I called Carol, as I had still not gotten a response. Someone pulled this girl on Friday, not AGA...so hopefully she went to a wonderful forever home.

Here is a pic of the little lady I transported, she came from Tennessee, and is in her new home in Raleigh, NC.....it was a pleasure to give you a lift little girl.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww, Goldenmum, she's just precious. The look on her owner's face is priceless!

Thank you for making this possible.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

You are INDEED AN ANGEL and that little girl is SO PRECIOUS and because of you and others that transport, she will have a loving home!!

Thanks for calling Carol and SO HAPPY that someone else pulled the sweet Golden Girl from Rowan!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> GoldenMum
> 
> You are INDEED AN ANGEL and that little girl is SO PRECIOUS and because of you and others that transport, she will have a loving home!!
> 
> Thanks for calling Carol and SO HAPPY that someone else pulled the sweet Golden Girl from Rowan!!


*Thanks Karen,* I was so engrossed in this little one Goldenmum transported that I forgot to say how great it was the Golden girl was pulled already.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

You are welcome! Stay safe now!
My sister and her Husband and Galloway, N.J., are good so far!
They're far away enough from Atlantic City.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awww...Goldenmum, she is SO cute!!!  Thank you for helping get her home! 

And so glad this girl was pulled...hope someone good got her and she has a wonderful happily ever after!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had an e-mail too, but don't check it reliably. I offered to help out and received notice that she was rescued or adopted, but they don't know by who.

I think and hope anyone who would get a senior will take great care of her.


----------

